# Hot pickled peppers



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

I like pickled peppers, like pepperoncinis and those little spanish ones. I have a crapload of banana peppers in my yard and I want to pickle them. I have pickling spice...

Never done this before. Does anyone have a recipe or general formula?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

The Ball Blue Book---which should be your first recourse for anything to do with canning and food preservation---has a recipe and precise instructions for pickling peppers. 

You also might check with National Center For Foor Preservation websight. 

Also, if you're near a county extension office or land grant college, they have several great, free pamphlets on canning that would be invaluable to you.

Good luck with your canning. But be cautious. It tends to be addictive, and you're likely to run out of pantry space long before you've satisfied the canning jones.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Preserving Food Safely

And this one just for recipes:

RecipeSource: Pickle Recipes


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

Sorry I'm not answering your question directly.

I just discovered these babies in my refrigerator two weeks ago. They are so delicious!









They are pickled Thai chillis. My sweetheart paid $1.50 for a one pound jar in Chinatown. I normally have a weakness for a good pepperoncini and these really tickle my taste buds in a new way!

To make them it's easy. All you do is mix some.........oh shoots....water, vinegar, salt, sodium benzoate, and sodium metabisulfite!

Anybody know how much they charge for sodium benzoate/sodium metabisulfite these days? And what does that crap look like--a white powder?


----------

